# Hawkeye Software



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Have any of you that are using Hawkeye had any problems? I had to do a hard install on my computer today, and reinstall Hawkeye. Everything was fine until I entered my registration name and key. It stated that it is invalid. I renewed this year in early April. Their support page has no way to contact them. The support.compruware email addressed is no longered monitored. The email said to go to the support link, which I did. I hit a dead end. Anyone have any suggestions. If I have not resolved this by tomorrow nite, I am going to purchase another program. What other programs have any of you ran that you are fond of. I don't mind paying more, but I do expect to receive support when I have a problem. It has been one frustrating day.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I see that loft manager is located in Utah. Does anyone on here use it, and if so how satisfied are you with the program and support? Thanks, Don.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Don, On the support page it has a Password and Username Retrieval System, did you try that?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

did you also try "comproware"----
www.comproware.com

Maybe--maybe not

I print a copy of everthing they send---keep all kinds of numbers & etc for future use.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, I tried everything. I finally filled out what they call a ticket system, but if no results by tomorrow, I am finished with them! I will need to print pedigrees within two weeks for deadeye531's 2 youngsters. I am like you, I keep every email, and also print them out. I don't know why a company can't at least list a phone number on their website.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Another E-Mail
[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I received an automated email from the ticket system. Hopefully they will get it resolved. I must admit, I am a very impatient person. Being at the computer for 7 hours straight since 6am, fixing the pc, did not help my patience!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don --Check your Hotmail
I sent some stuff --maybe it will help you----maybe not.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks sky tx.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I just tried to do a key retrieval myself to see if there were any new versions and for what ever its worth my email ain't no good either lol, I filled out a ticket too


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Loft Manager software is starting to look real good for $99!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to stick wth the Hawkeye I have had to do a ticket before and they responded within one day, I bet u will be back up and running either late tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I sure hope so!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe a little bit over reacting on your part, take a break relax, I haven't had a problem with Hawkeye at all but I do agree that support should be available in a timely manner, that being no more than a couple of days at the most!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh BTW if your still upset over hawkeye ? May I suggest you try some freeware like "pigeon planner" see if this link works http://www.pigeonplanner.com


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will be purchasing Loft Manager if this is not resolved by tomorrow. The support page shows that my issue has not yet been assigned. I also sent a second message that if it is not resolved, I would be informing everyone on the Pigeon Talk Forum. By the way, is comproware located in Germany? The reason I ask is that it shows the message I just sent to them is dated tomorrow.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Don, did they get you hooked up? My email is working now on the Key Retrieval


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Not yet. They sent me a message today saying that they have had the same email address submitted more that once. I explained the sitution to them about the problem, and am still waiting for a response.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, today they corrected the problem, and everything is OK!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Well, today they corrected the problem, and everything is OK!


happy endings are always nice ..especially when it costs you nothing in the end


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so happy to have it working again. I just finished printing deadey531 his pedigrees for his two babies.


----------



## scotty01 (Mar 26, 2011)

*hawkeye program*

i am havign trouble gettign a response from hawkeye or comproware....i need to put the program on a different computer and i don t have my key...i went to their website and tried to retrieve it and it says that my email address is not in thier data base....i filled out a ticket and have been waitign over a week with no response....has anyone had a similar problem adn maybe a solution....thansk


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just forwaed it to yourself --to the computer you want it on. JUST MAY WORK?????
I think thats what I did.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Scotty---How are things working out????? O K I hope


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

If you have the old e-mail in your email archive somewhere then you can use the same code. If not then, your kinda outta luck. Sorry to say it but I haven't heard anything from them. I have had two tickets open since the end of December and they haven't responded back to me. I jut got fed up with it and tried Pigeon DB and I like it, so I just spent some time and transferred all my important birds over the the new program. it's not a bad deal for the price of it. I think it is very reasonable.


----------



## scotty01 (Mar 26, 2011)

i finally got a response from hawkeye...they said they reset my email address in their database and they sent me my key....i havent been home yet to try it but at least i got a response


----------

